# March madness....baby :)



## FM William Burns (Mar 14, 2011)

Well besides the college football season March Madness is one of my many pleasures while relaxing on Saturday (after chores).

Hope those who are fans enjoy and

REMEMBER ...........use the *Boss Control Button* on March Madness on Demand on CBS Sports online..............Go Belmont


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 15, 2011)

So you have a special maddness that is just limited to March

Its good to be able to support a team that didn't have to buy an entry into a post season game.

URI is touting there post season play neglecting to point out that its a pay to play tourney

the CBI College Basketball Invitational (CBI)

If your check clears your in?? GO RAM


----------



## RJJ (Mar 15, 2011)

It should be a good year and lots of great games to watch. I have to cheer for NOVA since they are a home town team, but I don't believe they will dance very long. Temple will also fall so it has to be Pitt to win big!


----------



## brudgers (Mar 15, 2011)

Go Gators!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea MSU just got in but their Coach Izzo is known for being a tourney coach and getting his players up for the dance.  Gators look good despite KY loss in the SEC tourney.

Rjj,

I have NOVA winning first round (oh wait it's now the second round) but that's about it.  It is hard trying to pick the upsets but this year my Cinderella is Belmont.  I have Pitt and Kansas going to 8 before going down.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Did Sister's of the Prairie A&M make it in the tourney?

Pitt to cut down the nets this year I think!

pc1


----------



## peach (Mar 16, 2011)

George Mason..

I hate basketball.. go Wings (or) or Go Caps.. wouldn't THAT be a Stanley Cup final?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 18, 2011)

Go Gators!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I still have Richmond................ went 11/5 yesterday.

Brudgers: I do have Billy D's troups heading to final 4.

That's why I love march madness..........Morehead St. (Thanks)


----------



## brudgers (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the open format as well.

I'm not sure that the new play-in really did much for it, though.

Teams like USC and Clemson had all season plus a tournament to make it - I'd rather see those four games filled with teams from small conferences.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 18, 2011)

Me too......... (damn 10 thing)


----------



## brudgers (Mar 21, 2011)

Go Gators!


----------



## MarkRandall (Mar 21, 2011)

I thought we had a lot of Gator fans here until I realized Brudgers was stacking the deck.

Fun time of year. I participate in non-betting bracket pool every year with my church's staff (and former staff). I filled in as temporary facilities manager for 6 months several years ago, so I'm vested in participating. It's a lot fun and bragging rights, but man, did I take hit this last weekend as I only guessed 50% this round. My final 4 picks are all still in, so I'm good there.


----------



## ewenme (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, choosing Pitt to go all the way was my undoing. Go NC!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 21, 2011)

Bet those prognosticators at ESPN who were bashing VCU are eating crow and back-stroking now    I picked Richmond to get to the 16 and Kansas, BYU, OSU and Duke for the final 4. OSU looks like men amongst boys.

MR & Brudgers,

Being a native Floridian from South "east" Florida; I can't stand the fact that both Gator Nation and those Noles are both in the 16. The Gators look good though and I'm worried about their size versus the gang from Provo. Personally, I'm all about the digits now since I'm in another type of pool


----------



## brudgers (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd root for the Canes if they had a basketball team and I can't really say that I was broken hearted to see the Irish upset Sunday night (plus we're a mixed marriage).


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 22, 2011)

Know what you mean........hard being the only U fan during football season amongst so many Big 10 cry babies.  Hope the new guy can bring them back.

Go Spiders


----------



## brudgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Big 10 - Do they still play football?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 24, 2011)

Go Gators!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep congrats!

How bout that gang from Tucson?


----------



## JAT (Mar 25, 2011)

Go osu a fan


----------



## pwood (Mar 25, 2011)

arizona beat a nobody:mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe so but they looked agressive in doing it  

Personally, I would love to see a Butler, Richmond or VCU win the tourney but I think OSU is just a complete team and look like one of those historic great teams.  Someone just do it with my digets.....OK


----------



## brudgers (Mar 25, 2011)

JAT said:
			
		

> Go osu a fan


Oregon State did not make the dance.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 25, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> I think OSU is just a complete team


I seem to remember something like that in April, 2007 and then again in January, 2008...


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 25, 2011)

..... 

Damn


----------



## brudgers (Mar 26, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> .....  Damn


_Edit: and again in 2011_


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice.... 

Edit: Maybe it's time for a mid-major


----------



## brudgers (Mar 26, 2011)

The best thing about March Madness is the open format and having the championship decided on the court....The two best things about March Madness are....


----------



## peach (Mar 27, 2011)

Go Butler.. they were my pick (this year, anyway)


----------



## RJJ (Mar 27, 2011)

Getting close to the big game and the action continues! OH and I told FM before the game that OHU may very well go down!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 27, 2011)

Indeed you did Rjj...good call.  KY played well and have a tough one today.  Well it would be nice to see a mid-major again in the final and win it this year.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 27, 2011)

How bout them Gators!

Never mind.:banghd


----------



## brudgers (Mar 27, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> How bout them Gators!Never mind.:banghd


They went further than Tallahassee Women's College.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 27, 2011)

> Well it would be nice to see a mid-major again in the final and win it this year.


Well one is in and keeping fingers crossed.

Well guys they both went farther then the U


----------



## brudgers (Mar 27, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Well one is in and keeping fingers crossed. Well guys they both went farther then the U


On the bright side, they only have five football championships between them.


----------



## tom (Mar 29, 2011)

GO VCU. They are hanging in there with the meatiest of them. VCU class of 77


----------



## mmmarvel (Mar 31, 2011)

All final four teams arrived in Houston through my little airport (Hobby) rather than the big ole Bush International.  On the one hand thats a nanner-nanner, on the other hand it was a bit of a logistic nightmare.  They are all due to depart on Tuesday, nightmare number two - but still ...


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2011)

Still that's pretty cool.  Hopefully the games are good.  My adjusted pic:

Butler v. KY


----------



## RJJ (Mar 31, 2011)

I will go with KY & VCU! Now I will bet one fine lure and two split shots!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 31, 2011)

You're on........ (1) Bomber "A" shallow diver in the sun fish pattern


----------



## RJJ (Apr 1, 2011)

I sent you a few items,but seems they US postal system say No can find you! PM me with a correct contact address!


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep...remember "witness protection".  Check your inbox


----------

